

Show HN: We're using big data & analytics for fantasy sports - mmac
http://benchsense.com/

======
cpursley
I'll probably get down-voted for this but "powerful insights" for fantasy
sports? Really?

Amazing that people are putting their collective intelligence and resource
into fantasy sports.

Like sports? Get off your ass, grab a ball and some friends and get out on the
field/court.

What about pivoting to a site for finding local people to form recreational
teams? I'd use that!

~~~
mikecarlucci
Depending on the data being analyzed the app could have a use for sports
organizations as well. But that's a more difficult market to break in to
directly.

A company I helped with on a few apps had a table at the MIT Sloan Sports
Analytics conference this spring. One of the apps looks at boxscores to
provide custom sports news for fans and identify interesting plays. I'm
guessing it is much less involved than this project but a number of club
officials found it intriguing because it could surface numbers from across the
league.

~~~
cpursley
Interesting point and angle.

------
t0
I don't have an NFL fantasy _team_ per se. I pick the players I like most that
happen to be playing that weekend. I might also grab a different player
depending on the defense he's up against. Hope that helps!

~~~
mmac
Thanks for the feedback! Match ups are one of the biggest things we're working
on, our historical data is showing some very interesting trends on how certain
players perform exceptionally well against certain teams...we can't explain it
but we can identify it and we're quite certain these types of insights will
prove valuable for users.

------
furqanrydhan
Pretty interesting, I've messed around with aggregating stats on players,
matchups, etc for my own fantasy teams and always wondered why someone didn't
go and build a product around it.

Excited to see what you guys will be providing!

------
kevinthew
There are websites out there that do this, they're just not that great and
usually only one sport specific. I'll definitely sign up for this just to
check it out.

